# Composite decking



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

We are looking to change our back garden and part of the plan is to fit composite decking and some artificial grass.

Does anyone have composite decking fitted and if so would you recommend it? I know it is much more expensive than regular wooden boards but is it worth the extra cost involved?


----------



## omega (Feb 12, 2011)

I reckon it would be worth the extra cost.. over time youll save loads on decking paint and treatment .............we had wooden decking down for about 10-12 years painted it every other year at least but even then once it starts to go .....getting it up/taking it down was a proper pain in the ass (even with a circular saw)
And getting rid of it during lock down with the local skip being shut meant we had to burn it ......that was almost a bonfire a day for about a week l


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2019)

21 minutes in, Robin discusses his choice of composite decking:


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

Had it about 4 years now and reckon it was worth every penny!


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

rojer386 said:


> We are looking to change our back garden and part of the plan is to fit composite decking and some artificial grass.
> 
> Does anyone have composite decking fitted and if so would you recommend it? I know it is much more expensive than regular wooden boards but is it worth the extra cost involved?


I haven't got it personally but my old man built an EPIC deck outside his house when he moved in many years ago. No ****ing about, HUGE infrastructure underneath, almost 1m off the ground in places (but not quite so no need for planning permission). He spent £4K just on the deck boards after a decade (the infrastructure underneath was still fine). He reckons it's the best money he spent.

EDIT; That £4K for deck boards probably covers 30 x 40'?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

One thing to remember with composite decking is the base has to be stronger and the battens closer together than with wooden decking as otherwise the composite boards will eventually bow.
If you're not fitting it yourself make sure whoever does build the base does is aware of this.

My neighbour had his builder do the base using the same measurements as a regular timber decking base (as he'd never fitted composite before) and the composite boards started to bow within a few months.

Also go for the solid boards instead of the hollow ones, cost is more but they are much better.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

We have trex decking and it is brilliant although expensive , We had wood deck for years and power washed and sealed it every year.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

We have trex decking after having wood decking for 15 years which we power washed and sealed every year which was a lot of work.
It is more expensive but makes a great job as there are clips the decking clips into so no screws through the decking and it looks good and comes in various colours .
If you check the website they will send you some samples to see what you think.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I went with envirobuild



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

my mates got it down........we call him flash harry. cost twice as much as regular decking but doenst need treating. great if youre bone idle and throw money at problems like my mate flash!

if you dont mind oiling it every year then i think wood looks better. but £100 a year on oil soon adds up. 

i paid 12.50 a length of 5.1m and 32mm thick decking. flash paid £30 a length for his


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Check the flammability rating of any composite materials if they are in close proximity to your house.
There was a case up near me where some chap had a bonfire in his back garden which set off his composite fence panel... which in turn spread one by one until it made it to the house. It gutted two houses and damaged two more.


----------

